# Strida bikes – practical option or just for posing??



## seadragonpisces (22 Feb 2013)

My company will be part of Cyclescheme from next month and I am looking to get a proper folder this time, not a folder-sized bike that doesn’t fold. 

I have been looking at the Strida and others but I like the fact the Stida doesn’t seem too heavy, has 3spd, 18in wheels and also folds up super quick. 

I guess the main thing is, would I look like a total plonker on it, or is it worth consideration?

I am also considering a Bike Friday (which I am told I could get built up for 1k if I want) or a Brompton S, 6spd or maybe a Moulton 2spd with belt drive
Any views appreciated, thanks


----------



## zizou (22 Feb 2013)

the Strida looks a bit scary to me if you stop suddenly...might be ok, but i wouldnt want to chance it with the top tube (or whatever they call it) at that angle and height


----------



## seadragonpisces (22 Feb 2013)

Yes I know what you mean :-), could be a painful experience, sort of along the lines of riding a fixie, then forgetting you are riding one and try and brake, then you miss the pedals and the spiky things stab you in the back of the leg.

I remember those episodes as a kid, which is why you couldnt get me to ride a fixie again for love nor money, I will leave those to the posers in London and bike messenger types lol


----------



## Bromptonaut (22 Feb 2013)

To me the Strida has always looked more like a design solution than a practical bike. Neither does it look particularly comfortable.

Of the options you list I'd (unsurpisingly) reccomend the Brompton. Why do you prefer the S? Good idea to try out the different bar types before committing. My C2W bike is an M6R, chosen for similarity to it's predecessor M5L. Regret now not getting a P bar.


----------



## seadragonpisces (22 Feb 2013)

No real reason for choosing the S, I guess I am open really, not too sure what the real difference over the H etc. I guess I should try them out sometime and go to a shop.

Fudges have emailed me back and have a S6L Titanium Raw in stock and I thought it might do. All my current and previous bikes, well most, have been flat bar and I like that but I am open to something else, so I dont mind waiting for the right one.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Feb 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> No real reason for choosing the S, I guess I am open really, not too sure what the real difference over the H etc. I guess I should try them out sometime and go to a shop.
> 
> Fudges have emailed me back and have a S6L Titanium Raw in stock and I thought it might do. All my current and previous bikes, well most, have been flat bar and I like that but I am open to something else, so I dont mind waiting for the right one.


 
S types have flat bars which are lower because the grips are the same height as the stem.

Matter of personal preference, I have an M - higher bars - but as Bromptonaut says above, if I was buying again I would probably go for the P type butterfly bars.

I'm not sure if the titanium is worth the extra, but to be honest, I'd have one if money was no object.

You do want to get the selection right, unlike most other bikes, a Brompton is a bike you need only buy once.

Every part is available and serviceable, so you can keep your Brommie going for years and years.

http://www.brompton.co.uk/our-bikes/bike-explorer/1/bike-model


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (23 Feb 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> My company will be part of Cyclescheme from next month and I am looking to get a proper folder this time, not a folder-sized bike that doesn’t fold.
> 
> I have been looking at the Strida and others but I like the fact the Stida doesn’t seem too heavy, has 3spd, 18in wheels and also folds up super quick.
> 
> ...


How many Bromptons do you see V how many Stridas? I think there may be a reason for this.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Feb 2013)

i was about to say marketing, then had a look as i had never heard of strida

why would anyone want one of those things, ugly, stupid lookingg and crush your nuts when you stop

bizarre


----------



## byegad (23 Feb 2013)

At one time I looked seriously at buying one to stick in the boot of my car, but the fold still leaves a long item to clutter the boot so didn't order one. Then I noticed that it was getting sales as a fashion statement. That ended any doubt I might have had and now wouldn't be seen dead on one. Fashionable? Moi?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Feb 2013)

NIce machines

I have two Strida 1 cycles and they are fun bikes to ride for short distances

Both were bought cheap from fashionistas who had bough them and not got on with them - I love odd bikes so into the collection they went

The weak point is the "chainwheel" which was plastic, and if you did not get the fold / unfold right would smash easily
The other issue is that the size is unforgiving - getting the pedal - saddle height correct means a very sort handlebar to seat distance and knee / handlebar collision in my case



I think that the improved versions will be better, but definitely a bike to try out before buying


----------



## Little My (24 Feb 2013)

Definitely go for a test ride before you settle on a bike.
Also think about comfort and weight - how far will be be riding it, will you be lugging on a public transport will determine which bike is best for you. Stridas are quite rare, I only know of two people that own them and they only use their bikes occasionally. Instead they prefer to tear around on their Moultons (both being a slightly silly middle aged men not in lycra), cane young roadies and then boast about it!


----------



## seadragonpisces (24 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the views, still keeping my options open. I wont be taking it on public transport, but it will need to take on cycle paths, so thats the main criteria but after doing more research I am maybe now looking at a Dahon MU P27 but not sure what else is out there as I want something really light as I have a bad back and cant afford to do it in again lugging a heavy bike around


----------



## seadragonpisces (24 Feb 2013)

PS: I wont be in any lycra thats for sure :-)


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> Thanks for the views, still keeping my options open. I wont be taking it on public transport, but it will need to take on cycle paths, so thats the main criteria but after doing more research I am maybe now looking at a Dahon MU P27 but not sure what else is out there as I want something really light as I have a bad back and cant afford to do it in again lugging a heavy bike around


 
Depends what you mean by cycle paths.

Small-wheeled bikes are not brilliant on hard pack or cinder tracks.

Running lower tyre pressures - slightly increasing the risk of punctures - helps traction.

The Dahon has 20" wheels, much better on tracks than the Brompton's 16".

But the trade-off is the fold of the Dahon, which is a joke in comparison to a Brommie.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Feb 2013)

Horses for courses. I've a Strida Mk 3 (well a 3.5 _really_) and a Brommie S. Don't really get confused as to when to ride which.

Strida is easier to handle when folded, as it rolls easily on its wheels. Strida is wheeled pedestrian's bike aimed at giving pedestrians easy extra mobility
Brompton is easier (more pleasant) to ride when unfolded and more adaptable for family use. Brompton is a cyclist's bike.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

I'm a total Brompton fan,but if a quick fold is not necessary the moulton is a strong competitor.

£1440 buys you a Brompton S1E-X which weigh less than 9.5 kg, which is a bike you could in theory have for life.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Mar 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Depends what you mean by cycle paths.
> 
> Small-wheeled bikes are not brilliant on hard pack or cinder tracks.
> 
> ...


 
I'd respectfully dispute this. I've ridden my Brompton on some fairly rough hard-packed tracks/roads in Sardinia. And outrun dogs on it. Bromptons and their wheels are built like tanks in my experience - old fashioned Brit engineering. I also have a Dahon Speed Pro - I wouldn't take it on even a smoothish hard-pack for any distance. Far too delicate.


----------



## Brommyboy (8 Mar 2013)

The only constraint to small wheels is soft stuff: hard packed is no different from tarmac. The Dahon does not have 20" wheels unless fat tyres (2+") are fitted - road tyres measure to about 18", so very little difference compared with 16". H bars are the same as M, but higher and ideal if using an extended seatpost; S bars are lower and further forward than M; P are fine for taller riders, but the controls are on the top and awkward to reach in a hurry if riding on the lower grips.


----------



## seadragonpisces (8 Mar 2013)

Thanks, after much research I gave up on the Strida, just not practical enough (for my needs)

I have gone with a Brompton and will be getting my 2013 spec one sometime next month.

I am sure it wont take me long to adapt, my last 2 smaller bikes were a Dahon and a Pacific Reach Racing, both with 20'' wheels.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2013)

Way back there was a Folding Bike Conference in Weymouth and there was a competition involving cycling, folding and unfolding and getting over or through obstacles........the Strida won hands down


----------



## Little My (9 Mar 2013)

I just looked it up as I used to live in Weymouth up till a few years ago. Shame they haven't done it again 
Lol the conference was in 1996 and it seems 'the competition' involved faffing around the Pavilion not riding - more about fun then practicality or presenting the bike as a viable transport option. A great shame, as hardly anybody cycles in Weymouth, the town centre is stupidly congested even out of season so being able to ride around safely would be the perfect alternative.


----------



## JC4LAB (3 Apr 2013)

The problem I see might be weight bearabilty and tolerance of some folding bikes...and I think the strida might not cope with the larger heavier rider..Interested to hear from any of large build who has one and finds theres no problem as I would like to a have a Strider very much..


----------



## T4tomo (3 Apr 2013)

Brompton is far more relaible and better made than a dahon, you get what you pay for. My friend has a dahon and curses that he didn't get a Brompton. if you think you can cope with 3 gears rather tha 6 I'd also strongly recommend that. the deraileur bit of teh 6 gears doesn't have the best reputation for being trouble free.
Try the diferent bars and see what you think. I much preferred the S bars to the M bars as it gives a riding position more like my other bikes, the M was too upright for me - but some prefer it that way.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Apr 2013)

T4tomo said:


> Brompton is far more relaible and better made than a dahon, you get what you pay for.


 
I can't say that I have had any issues at all with my Dahon in what way do you believe they are less reliable than a Brompton or do you have evidence supporting this statement.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Apr 2013)

Flimsy/cheaper components, derailleur gears which are less reliable / need more maintaining than hub, laughable folding capability.

As i said above my friend has one which is newer than my Brommie and needs regular attention. I've changed a gear cable, chain and sprocket, plus a couple of tyres and brake pads in 8 years.

I'm not saying the Dahons are bad, just the Bromptons are better.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Apr 2013)

IMHO that's a bit like saying bikes fitted with mechanical gears are less reliable than Di2 equipped bikes because the components are flimsy/cheaper and require maintenance... the fact that I have not adjusted my Di2 since setting it up is not evidence that mechanical shifting is unreliable. If you do the required maintenance mechanical shifting is fine.
I grant you that a brommie is of a higher quality, better build and has a far superior fold than the Dahon however the higher cost equally means they are looked after more IMHO.. you see a lot more abused Dahons than you do brommies, but to state they are far more reliable is not correct.
I treat my Dahon the same way as all the other bikes in my house and its been as reliable for me as the brommie which was purchased at the same time.


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> IMHO that's a bit like saying bikes fitted with mechanical gears are less reliable than Di2 equipped bikes because the components are flimsy/cheaper and require maintenance... the fact that I have not adjusted my Di2 since setting it up is not evidence that mechanical shifting is unreliable. If you do the required maintenance mechanical shifting is fine.
> I grant you that a brommie is of a higher quality, better build and has a far superior fold than the Dahon however the higher cost equally means they are looked after more IMHO.. you see a lot more abused Dahons than you do brommies, but to state they are far more reliable is not correct.
> I treat my Dahon the same way as all the other bikes in my house and its been as reliable for me as the brommie which was purchased at the same time.


+1. Dahon, before the Tern split at least, was making something like 250,000 bikes a year, many at much lower price points than Brompton. Hence more likely to end up as someone's beater/pub bike.


----------



## seadragonpisces (5 Apr 2013)

Well I ordered a Brompton in the end but it was nice to get some views. Am getting in a couple of weeks, so cant wait. I wanted a good fold mainly as I had a Dahon before and liked it but wasnt too impressed with the fold. I do like Dahons, I just wish you can buy the bikes you see on their Global site, not the lesser offerings you see here in the UK (for the most part, some here in the UK are nice). Their 30th Anniversary bike is nice, I just cant justify spending £3500 on it, I would rather get a top spec Brompton for over a £1000 less than that Dahon


----------



## Salis (5 Apr 2013)

Ultimately you can't go wrong with a Brompton - I'm on my second and they hold their value much better than any other machine.

To go back to the Strida idea - Nooooo! I rode a really early model recently and it was the most ridiculous thing I've ever been on. My knees whacked into my hands on each pedal revolution, so I was zig-zagging dangerously from side to side the whole time! The only good thing I can say about the Strida is that it was so very ridiculous that I was laughing my head off the whole time - so perhaps good as a cure for depression


----------



## Rumtea (12 Mar 2016)

I guess Strida is a perfect fit for small person like me. I love my Strida. It feel very comfortable and easy to control. Fold and unfold in less than 10 second. So clean and require almost no maintenance. It fit easily in the corner of my closet and in my office cube.
Maybe that's the reason Strida sold very well in Asia?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2016)

How far do you ride it rumtea?


----------



## CorsairC (7 Apr 2016)

I have an early 6 speed Dahon. Its not as compact as the Brompton, but it folds quicker, and it folds small enough for the train I use. 

My journey is so short that I prefer not to fold unless I have to. But that depends on the type of train that turns up. Sometimes its an intercity train, and sometimes its urban style train. On one I always have to fold, the other I don't. Also it depends if the train is busy or not. If its not busy I don't if it is I always have to. While I have to carry the bike very little, its still heavy enough, and my back isn't the greatest. I'd prefer to be able to roll the bike when folded. Also when the train is packed, standing room only. Having a folded bike that only knee height is a bit of a trip hazard. 

For this reason I've been considering a strida. Its really designed for folding fast, short commute, and the vertical fold suits better when you are standing on the train. My other alternative is a Speed Uno. Which would be lighter than what I have, other wise the same.


----------

